# Georgia Cut Out



## Southwings (May 3, 2014)

I just received a call from a friend asking me to cut out a hive that has been harassing an elderly woman. He stated that if I didn't that the bees were going to be killed. I would prefer not to do a cut out this time of year but I really don't want the bees to be sprayed either. 

I'm in North Georgia. Do you think my plans should be to combine with another hive at this point and not consider any other options? I want them to have a fair chance. 

Thanks!


----------



## jbraun (Nov 13, 2013)

Do you perform cut outs on a regular basis or are you thinking of doing this one only? Most people who do cut outs only do the dis-assembly then have a contractor do the re-assembly. Do you need a contractors licence to repair the woman's home after the cut out in your state? Most people around here charge for cut outs as it can take a good amount of time. I've only done 1 cut out in the small town where I live as most people don't want to pay for your work. I'm in a farming community and most folks would rather spend money on a can of Raid than $100+ for the bees and comb to be removed. Some people think you are being paid in bees for doing your work.

As for combining the cut out with another colony after removal that would likely be the best option this late in the year. Don't count on getting the queen. On my 1 cut out I watched her fly away with most of the colony. I had quite a few of the workers in my bee vac and when I got them home and put into a box with their comb they abscounded. So I don't have a very good track record with cut outs. Remember there are lots of colonies out there and not all of them live.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Cutouts and most of the people in need of a cut out are a pain. 

You can't "save" them all... I'm only two years into this and I have realized that raising a queen and giving her a couple frames of capped brood is a whole lot less of a headache and work than laboring in a bee suit in tight spaces for little or no pay in hopes of salvaging about $100 in bees. And almost all the calls for cutouts around here seem to come in very late summer or early fall when it's too late. I'll keep with growing my own and capturing easy swarms.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

jwcarlson said:


> Cutouts and most of the people in need of a cut out are a pain.
> 
> You can't "save" them all... I'm only two years into this and I have realized that raising a queen and giving her a couple frames of capped brood is a whole lot less of a headache and work than laboring in a bee suit in tight spaces for little or no pay in hopes of salvaging about $100 in bees. And almost all the calls for cutouts around here seem to come in very late summer or early fall when it's too late. I'll keep with growing my own and capturing easy swarms.


Soooooo correct. I've had some great customers for cut outs and trap outs, but have found those who don't want to pay are the most demanding. Heck, I've had them try to guilt me into doing it for free saying they'll kill them otherwise. I learned you've got to walk away on occasion otherwise you'll go broke and waste your time doing so. Cut outs are labor intensive, trap outs are time intensive (driving). Doing either one this late in the year is a recipe for them dying as a hive over the winter. It doesn't automatically mean they will but the chances are very high. Knowing that, unless you're wanting the experience or getting paid well (hopefully both), experience has taught me it's simply not worth it.


----------



## mcon672 (Mar 5, 2015)

It bothers me when they say come get them or I'll kill them. Chances are they already tried to kill them and we're unsuccessful and that's why they are calling now.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

mcon672 said:


> Chances are they already tried to kill them and we're unsuccessful and that's why they are calling now.


Ding ding ding.


----------



## jadebees (May 9, 2013)

I make my prices so high for cut outs that I've not had one taker this year. It's $75 to come look, deducted from removal if they do it. I have gotten 9 nice hives in swarm lures, and have retrieved all the lures, except 2. They are coming home this week. Worst is fire department referrals. People seem to think that if they'll put out fires for free, (taxpayers paid them), that I too will work free of charge. I will, when I'm getting a county salary for being the emergency bee remover. It could happen, right after I breed flying bison. If they won't pay me for services I tell them to enjoy their bees, and leave. I don't enjoy when my time is wasted. (Looking at mud daubers & yellowjackets, or " thats too much money! You get the bees!") Thats the reason for fee for estimate.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

I tell them minimum $250 charge and I don't do any finish work.

Keeps me from getting involved in stuff I really shouldn't be doing anyway. I figure even a pretty simple removal is 5 hours minimum. So call it $50/hr. That's less than what the pay the kid who doesn't even have a high school diploma per hour to change their oil...


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

IF you do the cutout, do not combine for a few weeks. If the bees were sprayed, you will know by then how the hive will progress.
Swarms are the only thing I remove for free within a 15 mile radius. Make sure to let them know what REALLY happens when the bees are exterminated and not the version exterminators tell the client.


----------

